# My C40 HP



## Indurain (Mar 6, 2004)

Ready for tommorow's club ride.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*A carbon-based life form...*



Indurain said:


> Ready for tommorow's club ride.


Scary. Fabulous. Prepare to die, earthlings!


----------



## paa (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice "get-up!" I've got the mavic computer as well. Any problems with mounting? Mine seems to have some play despite being anchored by the two zip-ties and double-backed tape that was provided. Not a big problem, just wondering if you've encountered it. BTW, I raced my C-40 in cat V all last season and it came away unscathed. It has since been retired to century duties and replaced in the race department.---paa


----------



## Indurain (Mar 6, 2004)

paa said:


> Nice "get-up!" I've got the mavic computer as well. Any problems with mounting? Mine seems to have some play despite being anchored by the two zip-ties and double-backed tape that was provided. Not a big problem, just wondering if you've encountered it. BTW, I raced my C-40 in cat V all last season and it came away unscathed. It has since been retired to century duties and replaced in the race department.---paa


Thanks "il sogno" & "paa"! Mine has some play as well, not really snugged but it's ok. I had to use shim on mount to have a better view, without the shim I have to look down more. I have cadence option on mine, it works great, magnet is mounted on pedal spindle and is held really well without any adhesive. Cadence transmiter doesn't need to stick out because of the strength of the magnet.
I don't race myself but I do fast club rides. C40HP is my weekend bike, I still ride my Litespeed Classic on weekday training rides. Love my C40HP, very comfortable but responsive when you need to respond when somebody attacks. I've been very confident on the decsents, it's like a sports car...the faster you go the better it handles.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Hmmm, looks like my size*

51 no? Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Indurain (Mar 6, 2004)

boneman said:


> 51 no? Enjoy the ride.


Size 50. Thanks!


----------

